# How often......



## marshbass (Mar 31, 2007)

How often do you change your impella (water pump)? Do you do when it needs it or so many years/hours? I would like to know what most of you do and why.....thanks,marshbass


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't say from personal experience because I have not done it on my motor yet but most people I have talked to do it once a year. My manual says every 300 hours or three years. 

I think the safest bet would be to go by what the manufacturer says. What motor do you have?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2007)

I change mine once a year but I run my motor mostly in the salt. It depends on how many hours, the amount of silca in the water and your water pressure. If you notice any change in the pressure you need to change that impeller.

I usually do mine in the spring when I change the oil in the lower unit.


----------



## redbug (Jun 22, 2007)

Water pressure is the key if you see a drop it is time to change the impeller. also if you run in shallow water you will need to change it more often 
With the prices of motors it doesn't make sense to try and save money by changing only after 300 hours or 3 years Mine gets done every spring also


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2007)

redbug said:


> Water pressure is the key if you see a drop it is time to change the impeller. also if you run in shallow water you will need to change it more often
> With the prices of motors it doesn't make sense to try and save money by changing only after 300 hours or 3 years Mine gets done every spring also



Welcome to the forum, thanks for joining!

Is the impeller something easy to change? Or should it be left to a professional?


----------



## redbug (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.. water pumps are not that hard to replace I can get mine done in around 2 hours including the oil..


----------



## BoatMechanic (Oct 27, 2007)

I work on these pigs. LOL! We suggest replacing the water pump and thermostats every third year back to the water!


----------

